# Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - good starter cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a nice starter cigar. not to powerful, not to expensive, decent flavor ( very unique). Nice draw and great burn. Not for the purist, but...

Read the full review here: Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - good starter cigar


----------

